# [Wet Thumb Forum]-6700K HQI metal halide help, please!?



## waterlynch (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi all. I'm setting up a 54 gallon corner bowfront with pressurized CO2, undergravel heating, eco-complete, the works. I have 50/50 compact fluorescents on all my other tanks (1 10g and one 20g) but I'd like to try 6700K on this tank, and everything would look much better in the end if I could use a metal halide pendant. Here's my question...Where on earth can I find a metal halide HQI pendant set-up that is a 6700K 150W? I've found 150W with 10,000K, and 175W with 6500K, but no 150W 6700K! My LFS has a 150W 6700K pendant hanging over their discus tank, and it's perfect, but they want 340.00 plus tax for the other one they have....yeah right! From what I've seen online, I'd have to order a coralife 150W 10,000K and then order a 6700 bulb seperately, which seems a waste, as I've already spent WAY too much on this setup so far. But it sure is fun.....


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

well... I dunno how much of a DIY'er you are... but you could shop for a 150W Metal Halide security light and use it to build your own pendant.

Here is 2 links to such lights:
http://www.elights.com/ecflood.html
http://www.prolighting.com/rabfx15mehaf.html

Buy it... take it apart.. then use the parts to build your own. Reflectors can be made out of sheet metal available at Lowes and Homedepot very cheap. Just do a search for "DIY Metal Halide"

Good Luck!








-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

> DIY Metal Halide


Heres a link for just MH parts:
http://www.hellolights.com/methalbalac.html


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

They also have DIY kits for other types of lighting:

http://www.hellolights.com/diykitsparts.html


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Intrested in that u are using under gravel heating... which one r u using? Why eco complete? Does it have all the laterite you typically use with under gravel heating?


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

One thing about HQI... the cheaper models all have fans that make a lot of noise. The more expensive ones use metal to disperse the heat. No fans and much better for your living room.


----------

